
SpaceShipTwo has experienced an in-flight anomaly - mkr-hn
https://twitter.com/virgingalactic/status/528233343599394817
======
startupfounder
Sad day for space travel.

This happened between 10:07am and 10:13am

[0]
[https://twitter.com/AlteredDeal/status/528246983803564032](https://twitter.com/AlteredDeal/status/528246983803564032)

[http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/ctid/197](http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/ctid/197)

[https://twitter.com/ABC7/status/528254343024111616/photo/1](https://twitter.com/ABC7/status/528254343024111616/photo/1)

[https://twitter.com/virgingalactic](https://twitter.com/virgingalactic)

------
mkr-hn
No clear info at the moment, but this is the original source, and will be the
place to go for more details.

Some say parachutes have been spotted, some say no parachutes are on board.
The usual uncertainty in situations like this. Most information at this point
is second-hand from people listening to EMS scanners.

